# Siser Easy Weed vs. Stahls FashionFilm



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello folks,

As Stahls has replaced FashionFilm with Premium Plus, I now must look at other options..

I have used FashionFilm (Or Premium Standard in Europe) for about a year and It has worked without one single problem for me or my customers. It sure was a Premium product, and I'm very sad that they have replaced it with Premium Plus.

Now, I have to start looking at other brands. I have already tried Stahls premium Plus, it sucks. I have tried Poli-tape Poli-Flex premium, that sucks even harder.

As I'm in Europe the the market is pretty small, and I don't have many to choose from. I found a Siser dealer, with a fair price on Easy weed, and thought of request a sample.

What do you think. Is Siser Easyweed comparable with Stahls FashionFilm?

Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I know, Imprintable Spectra Eco Film, Stahls Fashion Film and Siser Easy Weed are all the same product.....I use Siser Easy Weed and Spectra EcoFilm and they both perform the same....


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

royster13 said:


> As far as I know...Stahls Fashion Film and Siser Easy Weed are all the same product


If that is true, you definately made my day, week, and year(s). Can someone please confirm this?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> As far as I know, Imprintable Spectra Eco Film, Stahls Fashion Film and Siser Easy Weed are all the same product.....I use Siser Easy Weed and Spectra EcoFilm and they both perform the same....


Fashion Film is not the same product as Eco Film or Siser Easy Weed. Eco Film is a very similar product to Fashion Film as is Siser Easy Weed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Oops......Sorry to say that Stahls sets up their various divisions and product offerings in such a manner to confuse the heck out of most of us.....


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, actually Fashionfilm says 160°c @ 20 sec and Easy Weed 150°c @ 15 sec, so there must be some differences. But if Easy weed act as FashionFilm in I'm happy enough.


----------



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

I am happy to know that I wasn't the only one that had a problem with Stahls Premium Plus vinyl. I bought two rolls of that crap! It didn't even stick to the carry sheet. I used my Graphtec FC8000-75 and a Anagraph AE-75 to cut and got awful results. Stahls had the audacity to tell me that their products do not support Graphtec plotters. I sent it back for a refund and was told that it has to go to their testing department. Hmmm....do they have Graphtec, Anagraph, or even the Chinese plotters to test this crap on; to realize that it is defective? I had to buy Fellers Fibron to make my shirt order. Never had an issue out of that product neither Sign Outlet Store.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Frosted Images said:


> I am happy to know that I wasn't the only one that had a problem with Stahls Premium Plus vinyl. I bought two rolls of that crap! It didn't even stick to the carry sheet. I used my Graphtec FC8000-75 and a Anagraph AE-75 to cut and got awful results. Stahls had the audacity to tell me that their products do not support Graphtec plotters. I sent it back for a refund and was told that it has to go to their testing department. Hmmm....do they have Graphtec, Anagraph, or even the Chinese plotters to test this crap on; to realize that it is defective? I had to buy Fellers Fibron to make my shirt order. Never had an issue out of that product neither Sign Outlet Store.


I am very sorry that the Premium Plus did not work out for you.

I am not sure what conversation you had regarding our products not supporting Graphtec cutters. Our products will work on Graphtecs as well as any vinyl cutter. I personally used PP on a Graphtec CE-5000 without issue so I could definately be of help to you.

Again, I apologize for the miscommunication. Please let us know if we can be of help in the future.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> Oops......Sorry to say that Stahls sets up their various divisions and product offerings in such a manner to confuse the heck out of most of us.....


Sorry about that!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

royster13 said:


> As far as I know, Imprintable Spectra Eco Film, Stahls Fashion Film and Siser Easy Weed are all the same product.....I use Siser Easy Weed and Spectra EcoFilm and they both perform the same....


I dunno about Fashion Film but Spectra Eco Film and Siser Easy are the same product as was stated many many many months, if not years ago


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I primarily use Siser easy weed and i also received a sample of Eco film in the past and both do appear to be very similar.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the answers guys, it seems that most of the Easy Weed users are satisfied with it.

Question: How about multi-layering? I have only heard about two color application, first layer 5 sec, last layer full time. Alot of my designs are 3-5 colors. Is that a problem with Easy weed / spectra eco-film? 5+5+5+5+15? (This was no problem with fashonfilm but in that case 10+10+10+10+20)


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do multiple layers with both Siser Easy Weed and Spectra Eco Film but only 1 or 2 seconds until the last colour...


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

royster13 said:


> I do multiple layers with both Siser Easy Weed and Spectra Eco Film but only 1 or 2 seconds until the last colour...


Thanks Royce! How many colors/layers do you think is maximum for Easy Weed?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have done 4 with no problems....


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

allrtightythen! Thanks


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Right now, Coastal is having a promo for Siser heat transfer vinyl. 10 percent off.. from now through the 17th


----------

